# Take a GoPro camera to basic?



## Wilamanjaro (3 Feb 2012)

Just a thought. What're the chances of being allowed to have some sort of helmet-cam so I can have a video of my experience to show my friends and family when I return home? I suppose I understand the whole "could take the video and show the Russians our top secret training excersises" aspect of it. I'm just wondering the rules of taking pictures and video while in basic.


----------



## Steve1987 (3 Feb 2012)

Just don't do it.

You can save the go-pro camera for something else, but BMQ just isn't the place.   If your lucky, you might get away with like a disposable or cheap digital camera to take some pictures with your new friends when you eventually get weekends off, ect. 

I wouldn't worry about learning any big secrets on BMQ you will have to hide from the Russians either.  I'm sure they already know how to polish boots, scrub floors, ect.   ;-) 

-Steve


----------



## Wilamanjaro (3 Feb 2012)

Hahaha thanks Steve, that's awesome. I just really want a video of the obstacle course and me and my big ego ripping through it hahaha. Yeah I won't chance it. Thanks.


----------



## zerosum (4 Feb 2012)

Something tells me that you're going to find out basic isn't about stroking your own ego. Or for that matter, a video will be able to define your experience to friends and family.

Enjoy - you'll have better stories to tell than basic.


----------



## Rogo (4 Feb 2012)

You also won't be ripping through the obstacle course... You will have others ahead and behind you and there will always be someone faster you'll want to be like and someone slower right in front of you.    Big thing to remember is that they are your team members and that its equally important to support your team as is your personal ability.   

Bring a digital camera you'll have access to it (staff permitting) later in the course and might get some cool shots in the field.  I wouldn't worry about Helmet Cameras, we aren't trained soldiers yet.


----------



## DND Dan (13 Feb 2012)

Some bases are also implementing rules so that no pictures are taken while in the training area.  The Infantry school recently implenting rules saying that no pictures or videos will be taken while in the training area.  Unfortunately,  a few too many people took pictures that just shouldn't have been posted to facebook.  The military aims at maintaining a look of purity about it.  So people posting videos on Social networks showing some kid in uniform puking after 4 burpees and in tears because he got called a pump really doesn't display the 'proper' military persona.   So as the others have said.  Don't do it. And don't ask your staff either.  Someone else will ask the question and you'll be given a humerous example of what's called 'getting jacked up'


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Feb 2012)

DND Dan said:
			
		

> Some bases are also implementing rules so that no pictures are taken while in the training area.  The Infantry school recently implenting rules saying that no pictures or videos will be taken while in the training area.  Unfortunately,  a few too many people took pictures that just shouldn't have been posted to facebook.



Its becoming common place, my CQC course had a no pictures policy as well as my TCCC course. Its a good thing I think, especially for the reasons you posted.


----------



## Rheostatic (13 Feb 2012)

Looking back, I can't think of a single thing that happened during my BMQ course that would have been cool to watch in shaky HD afterward.


----------



## brandon_ (13 Feb 2012)

It wouldn't really be worth it dude, chances are good you wouldn't be allowed either, it is BMQ after all.

Side note i was on ex MAple Defender 2011 this past summer in wainwright, and I asked about being able to wear a helmet camera, and I was told that it was too big a hassle to get people to approve it, and then get all the videos and images approved by CoC anyways

EDIT: aloud- allowed


----------



## TN2IC (13 Feb 2012)

Wilamanjaro said:
			
		

> .... and me and my big ego ripping through it hahaha.



Act your age, not your d*ck size. Check your ego at the door too.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Feb 2012)

brandon_ said:
			
		

> aloud



You meant to say "allowed", as in being permitted to do something.


----------



## fraserdw (13 Feb 2012)

With the advent of CTAT there is a huge number of issues taking pictures and video or US made Equipment and associated personnel drills.  Any picture taking should be approved by the C of C and approved by the Formation P Aff O before posting to a public site.


----------



## Redeye (13 Feb 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Its becoming common place, my CQC course had a no pictures policy as well as my TCCC course. Its a good thing I think, especially for the reasons you posted.



Even combat first aid had the same rule in place. And nothing particularly "controversial" there.

One neat thing that happened years ago on my CAP course was that there were "official" photographers around a lot, and at then end of the course, they gave CDs of pics to anyone who wanted them - just about everyone could be found in the pics, so there was loads to work with.


----------



## xbowhntr (3 Jun 2012)

Ater the initial 6 weeks or so when we got our electronics, we were encouraged to take pics as long as we did so at appropriate times. IE don't pull out a camera and take a video of the Sgt jacking you up.

I have easily over 1000 pics between my cam and course mates pics that we shared.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (3 Jun 2012)

I would recommend not taking a camera to basic. For example we had a guy on our course which kept a quote book of things the MCpl's and such had said. Lets just say when the course warrent found out I never heard someone yell as loud as that.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Jun 2012)

Eaglelord17 said:
			
		

> course warrent



That's "Warrant", thank you.

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/militaryranks-124


----------



## Eaglelord17 (3 Jun 2012)

Thanks for pointing that out, I used the spell check and it didn't come up.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Jun 2012)

Capturing a section attack or live fire shooting on a video camera can be pretty good tools to show parents and friends some of the stuff you did over the summer.
Also having footage of friends who may pass away either by accident or on operations is always nice.

Bringing a gopro would be pretty corny and people won't appreciate being on film ALL the time.

If you bring a camera resist the urge to;
film people doing stupid things because it only spurs them on to greater heights of stupidity.
put it on facebook

Keep in mind;
you'll get yelled at for taking pictures and not doing your job
your camera may get broken or stolen


----------



## Snaketnk (3 Jun 2012)

Personally, I'm a huge advocate of capturing memories on film. As long as you follow basic common sense you shouldn't have a problem. THAT BEING SAID, basic is a bad time to do that. It's all about uniformity and all that other fun stuff. Wait until you're a qualified soldier and doing things with your unit before you ask if you can do stuff like that. Also be very careful about posting stuff in public, and again, use common sense. Personally, I just keep all my stuff and show it to people in person.

Expect to get berated in either case, most people I've run into think filming stuff is stupid.


----------



## Lare (4 Jun 2012)

If you want your parents to see what basic is like, Google Basic Up. Pretty much a reality TV show with several recruits that went through BMQ. Starts at week 1 and goes all the way up, and the course hasn't changed much since it was filmed (2009 I think?).

P.S. We had a guy copy out a TON of our MS's hilarious quotes, when he found out about it? Made our course 'impersonator' read them out in his voice. Good fun had by all


----------



## EastCoastDreamer (25 Jun 2012)

Currently on platoon now and we are not allowed cameras on course. When you're in the field you have professional photos taken, so you can still show your family how much you look like rambo.


----------

